
Ask HN: What's your morning routine? - iamgabeaudick
Mine:
- Wake
- Shower/Teeth
- Get Dressed
- Coffee
- Internet: HN, mail, twitter, google reader/calendar, random browsing
- Workout.<p>Then begins the day.
======
Skyline
I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise
routine.

In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while
doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now.

After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I
use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the
face an exfoliating gel scrub.

Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I
prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little
or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older.

Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing
protective lotion.

~~~
ant1
ahhahahaha nice ref ;) indeed, this question make me think of that film too :)

~~~
polymath21
omg i now realize where this comes from.. LOL i was like hmm this sounds
eerily weird as in i've heard it before. stupid me

------
philwelch
My ideal morning routine: get up, throw on yesterday's clothes, go outside,
get on bike, have morning ride, come home, wake girlfriend, fix and eat
breakfast, shower, dress, check email, start on work for day.

My actual morning routine: spoon with girlfriend until she gets up, fall
asleep on girlfriend's side of bed, get up, stumble to desk, waste hours on
internet...then I get around to the bike ride and shower in the afternoon.

~~~
notauser
This is where it's better to live with other motivated people.

When I get up there's about a 75% chance I'll be motivated to get out of bed
and go downstairs and get the nuclear coffee brewing and the bacon under the
grill.

The other 25% of the time someone else has (usually) been motivated instead
and so I get tempted downstairs by delicious smells. Then we do 30-60 minutes
on a shared project before we disperse to various workplaces.

The only trick is to make getting up more attractive than sleeping in.

~~~
philwelch
The girlfriend is actually far more motivated than me, she's just learned not
to wake me and I've learned how to sleep through the smell of oatmeal coming
from the kitchen.

------
ryanwaggoner
My morning routine is probably the biggest factor in my overall life
productivity. Here's how mine goes:

Alarm goes off at 3:55am. I get up. First 30 mins are for tea and daily
habits, which include reviewing short-term and long-term goals, reading Bible,
journaling, spaced repetition flashcards (mnemosyne-proj.org), etc. Then I
usually work for 45-60 mins until the gym opens, then head out for lifting
and/or swimming. Home by 6:30 - 7am for breakfast and back to work. By noon,
I've typically finished 6 hours of work and have completed most or all of my
daily habits.

A few keys for me: * Get to bed at a good time (I go to bed at 9-930, with
15-30 mins of reading beforehand) * Exercise is vital * Keep same schedule
every day (weekends too if you can) * Eat well * Avoid checking email before
10am or so (check 2x a day)

------
Groxx

      Wake up.
      Snooze.
      Snooze.
      Snuggle w/ wife.
      Snooze.
      Snooze.
      ...
      Realize what time it is.
      Snooze.
      Wake up again, realizing what time it is.
      Race to class / internets / bathroom.
    

I live an exciting life.

~~~
Daramarak
Whoever invented the snooze button should have to account for all the agony
that button has caused. Think of the number of heart attacks.

~~~
Groxx
See, I've always thought that, when the alarm is going off, _every_ button
should snooze. Then, a minute later, the off button actually _works_. That way
you can whack the thing to shut it up, and not worry about turning it off and
falling back asleep (happens to me, especially when I'm tired. I turn it _off_
instead of snoozing without even realizing it).

~~~
pook
I've always wondered at the UI of alarm clocks. It seems like they gave up
after "let's make the snooze button big!"

Now what I'd really like is a programmable alarm clock, allowing me to encode
an optimal awakening algorithm. "at volume x, play song y. If snooze button is
not pressed yet, double volume and play The Safety Dance."

~~~
Groxx
"The Safety Dance" == lmao

About the only thing I've seen that could do that is a Chumby. I've never used
one myself, but I believe it's effectively "fully" programmable:
<http://www.chumby.com/>

~~~
nzmsv
The Chumby has no battery backup, which for an alarm clock is just
inexcusable.

EDIT: Looks like the new one does. Now I want one :)

------
robryan
I wish I had some of the structure that some people here have. Being a student
means my hours will swap around every few days. Occasionally I will try and
make some class but being that my main student thing to do this year is an
honours thesis it's very easy to do this whenever, same goes with my
freelance/ early stage startup work.

I frequently find myself less productive without a routine and continue to
plan to start one. I am also horrible at major task shifting. As in give me
some free weeks just to concentrate on just one focus, student or startup and
I can be crazy productive. Give me both of them at the same time and I will
find a way to waste half my time in limbo.

~~~
cianestro
Same here.

------
lotharbot
0700: baby cries. Groggily walk over to nursery. Ugh, my day sucks.

0701: baby sees daddy's face, smiles and makes trademark happy noises. Wow, my
day rocks!

0702: change and feed baby. Dress baby for the day.

0730: shower, teeth, dressed (or go back to sleep and wait for baby to wake me
again.)

0800: breakfast and check facebook, HN, other online forums

0830: take stock of tasks for the day. Prioritize and schedule. Start actually
doin' stuff.

------
brianwillis
On a good day: Alarm at 6, breakfast (oatmeal and low-fat yogurt), shave,
brush teeth, in the gym by 6:45, shower, change, at my desk by 8.

I like to start the work day with "lighter" stuff. Anyone who says start your
day with your "most important task" is full of crap. My brain takes time to
get off the ground and into the zone, so I'll try to schedule more low
threshold work (UI design, documentation, etc.) for the morning and write code
later in the day.

On a bad day: Alarm at 6, reset alarm for 7, snooze, alarm at 7, skip the gym
(I tell myself that I'll go after work), shower, shave, brush teeth, drive to
work, grab overpriced breakfast (blueberry muffin and a flat white), at my
desk by 8:45.

Start my work day by putting out a fire. This morning it was the announcement
overnight that the New Zealand government is putting GST up to 15% in the
latest budget.

In conclusion, there are good days and bad days. My level of discipline and
self control when the alarm first goes off tends to determine how the whole
morning will play out.

------
Rust
Small heart attack caused by alarm; death of alarm clock (they're cheap, I
have several); iPod alarm 15 minutes later is too expensive to kill so I get
up; brush teeth; kiss wife goodbye (VERY important to do this, and only AFTER
the tooth brushing); fill canteen with water; leave the house; experience
severe finger cramp during morning rush hour; buy bottle of ambrosia (Coke) at
gas station near the office; find parking while experiencing further finger
cramp in other hand; at my desk by 9AM; use topical lotion to ease forehead
abrasions caused by facepalming too aggressively (on days I have support calls
waiting for me).

By 10AM I'm fine :) What did the skeleton say when he walked into the bar?
Gimme a beer and a mop.

~~~
carbocation
Each morning, your wife puts up with your two alarms (perhaps more, depending
on what you do to the cheap alarm clocks)?

~~~
Rust
Yep - I don't get to deep sleep until after about 6 hours. So during the night
I'm a light sleeper, but those last 2 hours I might as well be dead for all
I'm aware of my surroundings. If I only have one alarm, I will sleep right
through it. I _might_ wake up when it shuts itself off 90 minutes later, but
there's no guarantee.

------
dons
Heart attack at alarm. BBC streaming radio drifts in. Grab laptop from side of
bed, check everything. Stumble to shower. Glass of water and a snack. Dress.
Euphoric bike ride to work. Make 1 espresso, 1 latte. Day begins.

------
qw
\- 06:05: Alarm goes off, hit snooze

\- 06:10: Decide that you can sleep a bit longer and set the alarm to 06:30

\- 06:30: Turn on PC and think "I'll spend 10 minutes reading news while I
wake up properly"

\- 07:00: Find out that I have spent too long and run to the shower

\- 07:20: Get out of shower. Think "Tomorrow I will not think so much about
programming in the shower and save time"

\- 07:25: Breakfast is made and I watch news/weather on the TV while eating.

\- 07:40: Prepare my clothes for ironing

\- 07:42: Brush teeth / shave while waiting for iron to heat

\- 07:55: Bus leaves

\- 08:30: Arrive at work, thinking about how much time I have wasted this
morning

------
_delirium
Well, when it's _not_ going efficiently, it's something like:

    
    
      Wake
      Email/internet 
      Put on a pot of coffee and some toast in the toaster
      Email/internet 
      Eat breakfast, then get a second cup of coffee to...
      Email/internet 
      Turn on shower so water starts heating up
      Email/internet 
      Take shower, emerge wrapped in towel and...
      Email/internet 
      Get dressed
      Email/internet 
      Get together stuff I need to take
      Email/internet 
      Leave house

------
jgalvez
Since I work from home and make my own schedule, I don't really need an alarm
clock, which is great. I go to bed by 2am everyday and usually wake up before
9am.

I wake up and go straight to the kitchen to drink a glass of water. I go back
to the room, make up the bed, tidy up my work desk (Clear Desk, Clear Mind --
this is absolutely essential for me), check e-mail, have breakfast (always
something simple and light) and then I either go for a 30-minute walk or a
30-minute gym session. When I get back, usually around 10:30am, I'm usually
ready to work. I try to get through the top of my todo list by mid-afternoon.
Losing focus is very easy. In really important days (e.g., "I either deliver
this or I lose the job"), I take Modafinil with my breakfast, which really
gives me premium performance. But Modafinil only works for me if I take it
only on occasion (4-6 times a month). I've been searching for the perfect
morning routine and I've been doing this one since february. It really helped
me boost my life in several ways. I manage to work and deliver shit in time
(well, almost), I manage to make and try new things, and I've lost 24 pounds
since I started going to the gym.

------
jmatt
<http://dailyroutines.typepad.com/>

The _categories_ and _best of_ on the right side are great.

------
vwcoder
6.45: Wake up to alarm - press snooze 6.53: Wake up to alarm - press snooze
6.59: Wake up to alarm - press snooze 7.03: Get woken by the awful thought of
hearing the alarm again. Check Blackberry for any interesting
email/Facebook/tweets 7.05: Make my sons a warm milk and plonk them in front
of morning TV for half an hour 7.10: Make cup of tea for wife and me 7.15:
Iron shirt for day 7.20: Try to persuade son #1 (age 3) that Mummy will get
him dressed because Daddy is running late again 7.22: Have shower while son #1
discusses with me what he will be wearing that day (football orientated) 7.30:
Try to persuade son #1 (age 3) that Mummy will get him dressed because Daddy
is running late again 7.32: Give in to son #1 who is too sweet and get him
dressed 7.36: Get dressed at double speed because now running even more late
7.40: Raid cupboards for lunch 7.42: Kiss goodbyes 7.44: In car on way to work
8.15: Arrive at work, make toast/coffee, spend 30 mins on web to catch up with
the stories of the day

------
draegtun
Don't have or need an alarm because we have kids :) Somehow all family
manoeuvres go smoothly (thanks to wife!) and they're all out to school/work @
8.45am. I'm straight on computer from that point (I work from home).

Now unless I have work/deadlines I need to do then I'm often just going
through my emails & schedule. I find my brain is a bit "thick" in the morning!
So any good procrastinating is hopefully wasted here (on HN, Stackoverflow,
online Chess etc) and strangely it does help sharpen the mind (a little!)

I then go for 30-60 minute walk and when back make and eat lunch. This happens
early so from 12.30pm I'm ready for work and my brain is in far clearer state
for coding.

This ritual is something I've now pretty much kept to for last 7 years.

------
ashleyw
As somebody who up until recently couldn't tell you whether I'd be waking up
nearer to 1PM or 1AM the following week, I'm quite proud of this routine.

    
    
        1. Alarm goes off at 4:55am
    
        2. Sit down at my desk with a sharpie and big sketch pad for 10-30 minutes. There
           are no real objectives, I just put what I'm thinking down on paper, may it be
           doodles, a brief todo list, ideas, concepts, etc.
    
        3. Shower/teeth + dressed
    
        4. Grab some light breakfast, check email/twitter, and read HN/GReader/etc.
           (it's ~9:30pm PST at this point, so still active, but within hours everything
           dies down, so I dont waste as much time procrastinating.)
    
        5. Start work at ~6am

------
malbs
Average day:-

\- 6:30 am get up and go for 20 minute a run \- Make myself some breakfast \-
Wake up my wife/3 daughters, and get them all breakfast \- Make school lunches
x 3 \- Ride to work \- Check HN / Email + Work ;)

I love weekends where I don't have to make school lunches.

------
da5e
I have a weird routine. Wake up at 5 am and turn on Windows machine. Roll out
of bed onto the floor and do 1000 stomach crunches (counting with Pi) Get
online and email girlfriend who is 7 hours ahead of me (Hawaii to Nova Scotia)
While emailing I read a page of French and capture new words. Then practice
100 flashcards. Then practice my calendar savant skills with a little program
I wrote. Memorize a deck of cards. Practice mental math and some conversions
Go out in the back yard and eat a papaya or mango. Then I'm good to go.

------
truebosko
My current routine:

Wake up at 6:30 am, hop into the shower, make breakfast for us (me/girlfriend)
.. Eat breakfast with girlfriend, usually we have a laptop with the news to
see what's up, check the weather, etc and discuss whatever.

Then, drive girlfriend to work and then head to work. In summer, I usually
biked to work and she drove but in the winter that's how it is.

In one week when I move to Toronto it'll be almost the same except we won't be
driving and hopefully waking up a bit later (7'ish probably) as the girlfriend
won't be working at her current place anymore. :)

------
zacharypinter
My routine:

* Wake up at sometime between 7am and 8am (no alarm clocks)

* Turn on the shower to the hottest setting (but don't hop in)

* Bring laptop into the bathroom, catch up on work emails (client time zone is 2 hrs ahead) and web news (HN/reddit/engadget) while the bathroom is turning into a steam room.

* Shut down the laptop when there's enough steam that my touchpad no longer works due to wet fingers.

* Reduce the shower temp, shower, brush teeth, dress.

* Walk to the coffee shop. Grab either a coffee/muffin or a fruit smoothie (depending on how my stomach feels after reading work emails).

* Walk to the office.

------
kiba
Brush teeth. Work on learning emacs or customize emac further. Work on code if
said emacs learning/customization is done. Get dressed and go to school.

I only got 2 more days of high school though.

------
arethuza
7am Usually woken by our two Burmese cats asking for breakfast. Put cat's food
out. Put coffee on. Empty dishwasher. Empty cat's litter tray. Shave, shower
get dressed. Breakfast - coffee, muesli, natural yogurt and fruit. Drink
coffee, listen to Radio 4, chat to wife/kids. Put breakfast dishes in
dishwasher. Wake up. Brush teeth. Check work email on iPhone. Leave house at
8.35. Walk to work listing to podcast or an audiobook. Get to work at 9am.

------
jgrahamc
Well a typical work day looks like this for me

    
    
      0630 Alarm, out of bed, shave and shower, dress, etc.
         Somewhere in here read all my email
    
      0715 Sit down to breakfast with the family
         Do whatever tedious house work things need to be done 
         such as loading the washing machine
    
      0745 Walk to the bus stop and get on the bus 
         Here I'll have 30-40 minutes alone so I can read,
         listen to podcasts, or write
    
      0900 At work

~~~
tome
What happens between 0815 and 0900?

~~~
jgrahamc
With the walking, waiting and bus riding (and leaving home late) it takes me
from about 0745 to 0900 to travel to work.

------
Jim_Neath
Wake at about 5/6. Work on sites/startup until about 8. Shower, dress, teeth.
Set off walking to job at about 8:30 Arrive for 8 hours of dull boring work at
about 9.

------
f1gm3nt
Alarm goes off at 8am, I hit snooze till 8:40 or 8:50, then realize there's no
possible way to make it to work on time so I get out of bed. Take my morning
pee, wash hands, put in contacts, brush teeth, wash face. Stop at gas station
for a yummy breakfast of the largest red bulls (usually 2) I can find.
Sometimes I get a large slim jim. If I'm running low of cancer sticks I get a
pack there too. Now its time for work.

And that is my daily routine.

~~~
mdolon
What's the rest of your diet like? Are you physically fit? I'm a bit curious
as to what a breakfast of Slim Jims and Red Bulls will produce in the long
run.

------
sjs382
Wake up. Hit the alarm a few times. Girlfriend says, tiredly "5 more minutes?"
and I usually oblige. Check (android) phone for messages that came in
overnight, usually getting distracted by Gmail + Facebook notification emails
in the process. Coffee + RSS while she showers. "Begin the triple-S and wash
the previous evening off me".

~~~
sjs382
That last bit is from a song I love, for the record: Atmosphere - Like Today

    
    
      Woke up, got up, near eleven o'clock
      butt naked except I was wearing my socks
      and that's cool, 'cause most the time this floor is cold
      stand up and stretch look around this mess
      my place has been a cage since she left me
      make my way to the kitchen, start the coffee
      then dip to the bathroom, begin the triple-s
      and wash the previous evening off me
      now out the shower, get dry, shove a q-tip in my ear
      well, what do we have here?
      it appears as if a piece of me has got motivation
      ain't nothin' wrong with a little morning masturbation
      fresh, dressed like fifty cents
      clean and awake now I'm ready to commence
      spark up the caffeine and nicotine binge
      and that's pretty much the pattern of how the day begins
    

Wonder how different it would be had it been recorded 5 years later... Sure
the internet was around in 2001, but aside from geeks, I don't think it was
part of everyone's daily routine yet.

------
davidmurphy
All the standard stuff, plus I read Daily Word (<http://www.dailyword.com/>)
every day. It gives me a dose of inspiration to get off to a good start. It's
been around since the 1920s and I've read it most every day since I was in
elementary school. It's just great.

------
justinchen
3-5am Wake up to feed baby

7-9am Wake up to feed baby

9am Try to eat breakfast, drink, coffee, brush teeth, read Google reader

10am Start to work (if baby allows)

------
petercooper
With a sleep phase disorder, I don't necessarily wake up in the "morning"
after my primary sleep. So sometimes I'm eating dinner within 5 minutes of
getting up. Usually, though, get dressed, wash/teeth, tidy up house, make
baby's bottles, computer. :-)

------
patrocles
This thread should be: How do you find a better morning routine?

My flatmate is shifting from working freelance to 9-5 and is worried about
getting to work at 9am as that's been an issue in the past. Caffeine makes him
feel like carp.

I suggested Modafinil.

~~~
dons
> Caffeine makes him feel like carp

How do carp feel? Are they happy?

------
sjs
ideally: what most people here seem to do. exercise, breakfast, etc.

reality: Snooze several times. Lie in bed and check twitter or rss feeds on
iPhone or iPad. Get out of bed and look at a few sites on a real computer,
craigslist, github, reddit, hacker news. Realize I've taken too long, shower
and get ready and out the door. Then get a coffee and banana chocolate chip
cake at starbucks or a strawberry cream cheese muffin from the grocery store
on the way to work, or shortly after arriving at work.

------
kineticac
Wake

Try to remember what day of the week it is

Check my email from phone

Realize what time it is

Reply to chats and quick urgent stuff from cofounders through meebo iPhone app

Get out of bed and get ready for the day

Then who knows. Work, play, eat, meetings. It's different every day.

------
Oompa
Wake. Shower. Dry off while reading HN, Reddit, Twitter, Emails, RSS feeds,
etc. Get dressed. Make myself breakfast & eat it. Brush teeth. Get to work.

------
cb33
Well, I wake up every morning feeling like P Diddy...

------
wlievens
Oh no is it that late yet? Then the stress begins

------
ElbertF
\- Wake up

\- Complain about how early and cold it is

\- Turn on computer

\- Shower/shave/brush teeth

\- Get dressed

\- Prepare lunch

\- Breakfast/coffee while browsing

\- Feed cat

\- Work (/read HN)

~~~
cperciva
How did you manage to find such a patient cat?

~~~
Daramarak
Ha, good point, my cat actually attack my legs if I try to leave the kitchen
without feeding it.

------
ErrantX
A yell of horror.

~~~
jarin
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfchvCyHmsc>

~~~
ErrantX
It was also a Douglas Adams/Hitchikers Guide reference :D

------
jarin
\- Wake up \- Instant coffee \- Smoke \- Google Reader \- Work

Later in the afternoon: \- Shower \- Get food \- Beers with friends

------
Ixiaus
6AM Rise

Hot/Cold shower

Meditate

Supplements (Adrenal, Vitamins)

Breakfast (Apple, Green tea)

Mnemosyne (Spaced repetition)

HN/RSS (My one admitted weakness)

Work

------
dagw
7.30 alarm clock rings

7.45 feed baby

8.00 dress, brush teeth etc.

8.15 leave for bus

------
leif
wake up

reset alarm

wake up

start some bacon

cigarette

make some eggs, put on a kettle

eat eggs and bacon

start brewing tea

shower/shave

drink tea, browse internet, time permitting

run to catch train to school

------
pstinnett
Most days:

\- Wake up

\- Contacts/teeth

\- Walk the dog

\- Feed the dog

\- Shower

\- Eat breakfast / make coffee

\- Head to work

\- Read daily sites / email / begin working

------
petervandijck
#1 Coffee

#2 Get the kid out of the door

#3 Email and rss

# 4 Breakfast

------
warp
wake -> walk to computer -> work

------
alnayyir
Stumble out of bed, shower, put on whatever I can find, zombie walk to the
train, go into the city, stop for breakfast (coffee + egg sandwich), sit down
at desk, chow time.

Sip coffee, start catching up on tickets/news/etc, and the day begins.

------
stuntmouse
Not to be mean, but I don't think this is really worthy of discussion here.

~~~
robryan
It is, developing a good routine can easily make people much more refreshed
and productive.

~~~
polymath21
I completely agree!

